# Ipad ou kindle ?



## grün (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, si vous aviez à faire ce choix, quelle serait votre décision : un ipad mini ou un kindle paperwhite ? Je vous pose la question parce que je suis dans cette situation. Mon usage est principalement axé sur la lecture d'e-books. Quelle est donc la meilleure liseuse entre ces deux-ci ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2013)

Pour la lecture, un Kindle c&#8217;est le top en effet. Perso, j&#8217;ai les deux. Un iPad (normal) et un Kindle (ve base sans rétroéclairage). 

Le Kindle est très pratique pour lire, mais l&#8217;interface est archaïque par contre. J&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression de remonter dans le temps, bien avant mon Palm Pilote. La navigation est lourde et c&#8217;est un peu dommage.

Impensable de naviguer sur ce genre d&#8217;appareil, c'est un calvaire rien que d&#8217;écrire une adresse web. 

L&#8217;iPad est bien plus polyvalent et son écran est néanmoins superbe pour lire. Il est éclairé et surtout tactile et le système permet de faire plein de choses intuitivement.

Ensuite, est-ce que la différence de prix est justifiée si tu ne veux que lire ? Je ne pense pas. Par contre, si tu veux quelque chose qui peut faire plus qu&#8217;une simple liseuse, l&#8217;iPad est un très bon choix incontestablement.


----------



## grün (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, merci pour ton retour. Tu parles bien du modèle paperwhite ? Je vais sans doute opter pour le mini de toute manière. Mais je me demandais : avec la version 16 go de l'ipad mini, je peux mettre combien de livres ? Une centaine ?


----------



## t@ierry (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
tout d'accord avec gwen !

Kindle, c'est top pour lire. principale qualité : l'autonomie, mais aussi le confort de lecture, pas agressif côté luminosité.

L'iPad mini offre à mon avis la bonne taille pour lire ses livres ET faire autre chose.

J'utilise les deux.

Quant au nombre de livres, je n'ai pas compté, ni sur le Kindle, ni sur l'iPad (mini 32). Je gère ma bibliothèque avec Calibre sur mon MBA et transfère au fur et à mesure de mes lectures sur Kindle et iPad mini.

Je ne suis pas encore arrivé à la centaine...

T@ierry


----------



## Gwen (14 Février 2013)

Largement plus d'une centaine a mon avis, que ce soit sur iPad comme Kindle.

Par contre, sur Kindle, après une vingtaine de livres, ça devient vite ingérable, car la liste n'est disponible qu'au format texte et tu ne sais pas sur quel page en plus.


----------



## manondel (14 Février 2013)

Je n'ai jamais eu de Kindle, mais mon utilisation de l'iPad ne me fais pas regretter son achat ! Je lit aussi dessus, c'est agréable. Puis en plus de ça je vais sur internet... ça fait pencher la balance du côté iPad.


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Février 2013)

Que ce soit sur kindle paperwhite (excellent pour la lecture brute, même dans le noir) ou l'ipad mini, le nombre de livre (du type roman, texte seul) ne se compte pas en centaines, mais en milliers.

L'ipad mini n'apporte pas "que" l'accés web et les apps. Il est aussi en couleur, tout simplement !

Donc si ce n'est QUE pour lire des romans, le paperwhite est tout indiqué.

Sinon, un mini ipad est meilleur à tous points de vu (sauf le prix!):rateau:


----------



## BlueVelvet (15 Février 2013)

Salut,

J'ai aussi 2 appareils: le Kindle basique (le plus rustique, NB, uniquement encre électronique) et l'iPad mini.

Pour un assez long moment de lecture, le Kindle est bien. Mais je me surprends à lire souvent maintenant avec l'iPad... Et comme il y a l'app Kindle, on récupère ses livres achetés chez Amazon, bien pratique.

Pour l'iPad, s'agissant de la question importante de la fatigue des yeux, je recommande un film mat sur l'écran. D'abord ça enlève les reflets, bien pratique en tous usage, et ça rend la lecture plus douce, moins agressive il me semble... Mais chacun son avis!

Et avec 16Go sur l'iPad, si les ebooks sont ton principal usage (voir ce que tu prendrais en mémoire pour des apps, vidéos, etc), tu as de la marge pour des milliers de titres...


----------

